# Upgrade from MC-2



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi folks, just a real quickie to open up a can of worms.

What would be your recommendations for an upgrade from an MC-2 which has served me well and proved reliable if a little agricultural ?

Currently the favourite is looking like the Eureka Mignon (which at £280 is about what I have to spend) are there any other models I should be looking at ?

What would you recommend ?

Anders in a postcard !

Cheers

Richard


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha, you'll get loads of replies to this thread! I upgraded my MC2 to a used Mazzer Mini. I bought it from a forum member for £240 in the summer. For £280 you might even get a used Super Jolly. I got offered one for £285 and have been kicking myself ever since that I didn't go for it. They might be a bit more expensive now as they seem to be grinder "du jour".


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is particularly difficult to get better bang for your buck than a used SJ, which is why they are so exceedingly popular. Other similar commercials with the same size burr sets seem to land in the same league but the wealth of mods and knowledge on the SJ make it the most sensible buy.

New the Mignon is a great choice, its absolutely solid and very kitchen/wife friendly. The SJ wins in the grind quality department but that is not always the deciding factor!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would agree with hotmetal, forget the Mignon go for S/H super jolly or similar.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> I would agree with hotmetal, forget the Mignon go for S/H super jolly or similar.


Plus one on the above

Better, bigger burrs , more usable adjustment mechanism, Doser removes need for wdt on the clumpy Mignon grinds.


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok, so if I was looking for a well-loved SJ where would be a good place to look ?

And are there any potential pitfalls or things to look out for when buying pre- loved ?

It's possible that the wife- friendly factor may weigh heavily (although the MC-2 is no looker !)

Are the SJs super big ? (I think the canteen at work has one for decaf but it's never used as the Baristas don't know how to get the best from it!)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jzbdski said:


> Are the SJs super big ? (I think the canteen at work has one for decaf but it's never used as the Baristas don't know how to get the best from it!)


An unused Super Jolly!!! It sounds like borderline abuse. Maybe you should liberate it!!!!!....only joking if course.

Make them a offer to take it off their hands


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jzbdski said:


> Are the SJs super big ? (I think the canteen at work has one for decaf but it's never used as the Baristas don't know how to get the best from it!)


The 'barista' needs to change his/her title.... They are clearly not baristas if they can't use a Mazzer! They don't come much simpler after all?


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, let's just say the coffee varies from 'ok' to un-drinkably bad depending on who's manning the pumps...

That's why I need a decent set- up at home !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If your missus thinks grinders should be the size of what is commonly sold under that name in John lewis, she'll be in for a shock with anything bigger than a Mignon. But a Mini with a small hopper looks very cool and isn't massive. A super jolly is only a couple of inches bigger. Not like the great brooding black behemoth that is my Zenith, which has similar grind quality to an SJ but considerably lower WAF!


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

Wife went on holiday last week with some mates. I took the opportunity to upgrade the mignon to an EK43 while she was away. 'That's massive' is an uncommon expression in our household but was her reaction to seeing it today. Too bad she was away for 10 days, past the 7 day distance selling regs cooling off period


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you're wanting to source a grinder, it's worth buying off the forum because most of us look after our kit. EBay is a bit of a risk because there could be a few old cafe refugees that have ground 2 ton over a number of years. The bearings could be shafted, the burr carrier could be bent by cack-handed maintenance attempts, and the adjustment collar could be cross threaded. A new set of burrs is the least of your worries. So you could score a real bargain but you could also pick up a real dud. That's why on my sale thread I took very accurate photos to show the condition of the burrs, threads etc. You ideally want to hear it run to check the bearings and feel if the burrs run true.

If buying from here you can hope to some extent that the seller has looked after it and is honest about its condition but if buying from eBay those are the things I'd be wary of. Coffee chap seems to be a good person to contact for used grinders, but used SJs go like hot cakes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There will be a lot of grinders pop up here in the next month in that price range.

There is a Mazzer Mini for £220 on the forum at present and occasionally Super Jolly's pop up in your price range too


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Cheers folks,

Will keep an eye on it.

It's the thought of picking up an abused item which sort of scares me off going down the pre-loved route.

Is there as big a jump from a Mignon to an SJ as from an MC-2 to the Mignon or is it starting to hit the exponential curve of diminishing returns ?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

An EK43 for home use? Not surprised about your wife's reaction!

JP


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jjprestidge said:


> An EK43 for home use? Not surprised about your wife's reaction!
> 
> JP


What's wrong with an EK in the home ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Its vast dimensions


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i recently upgraded from a mc2. i bought a used mignon and used sj at the same time to compare. i used the mignon less than 5 times (after dialing in) before reselling here as the sj was a much better choice


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks folks... I'll keep an eye out for an OD Mazzer and if none turns up before chrimbo it'll be the blue Mignon the boss likes to match the kitchen !

Black stone:

Did you notice a big step up from the mc-2 to the mignon ?

I'm wondering whether the Mignon might just be an intermediate step which could be avoided by going to the Mazzer outright.

How do the Minis compare with the SJ ?

Sorry, will scour the forum...

Thanks again

Richard


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes i did. I would have been happy with a Mignon as an intermediate stage while waiting for a sj. I was just lucky that both came up at the same time


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Bugger...

Now my head is spinning...

Mignon / Mini / SJ....

And I always assumed OD rather than doser as im only making a few cups of espresso a day... Is that the sensible way ??!!


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

OK, so I'm finding brand new Mazzer SJ's (the timer / doser model) from various catering supplies from around £470-490 inc vat+delivery

That's roughly £200 more than the mignon but I'd rather spend the extra £200 now than try and find £500 in a couple of years -if that's what would likely happen.

Does that sound like the sensible choice ?

Going for the Mignon:

Cheaper

Capable

2-year warranty

Compact

Looks nice / choice of colours / high WAF

Cons:

Grind quality and adjustment may not be as good as the Mazzer

For the SJ:

Grind Quality

Robust

May never have to upgrade again

Against:

Its a bit big and ugly-looking

Not wild about the 'doser'

its £200 more expensive

Buying from a catering company rather than a specialist

I just don't know...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a second hand SJ, Mazzers aren't worth the money new


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd not hesitata to buy a second hand grinder especially if you know its' owner. A grinder is basically a metal case which has a large motor inside and two cheaply-replacable burrs. Those motors seem to be robust.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Currently for sale from a very reputable forum member....



Mrboots2u said:


> Bought from a forum member about 8 weeks ago to play with
> 
> Now ready to be sold
> 
> Price £170 plus shipping or can collect from Lancaster


It's here > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=20261


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Get a second hand SJ, Mazzers aren't worth the money new


Used Mazzer will defo get you more for you buck.

Mignons are good for their size


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

Well it seems the matter's been decided.

My glamorous assistant has ordered a new baby blue Mignon from BB. It matches her kitchen and is to be a Christmas pressie...

I was just about primed to go for a Mazzer too, hope the Mignon will be ok...

What is that saying about gift horses !

Thanks all for your input !


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon is a great compact grinder. Looks cool too. If you'd been after a used blue one I think you'd be waiting a long time. I can only remember one ever coming up on here.

Make sure you post a photo when it arrives.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The blue is a lovely colour


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The blue is a lovely colour


The baby blue yeah, the dark blue not so much....


----------



## jzbdski (Oct 20, 2012)

It's baby blue and will be here tomorrow... Only to be hidden away for Santa...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If you decide to upgrade please let me know if you sell the MC2


----------

